# what gear ratio for a 71 lemans?



## crxnug (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking to install a posi on a 1971 Lemans automatic 350 engine 10 bolt rear. daily driver, What would be a good gear ratio be, Would 3:55 be a good choice? any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Kind of depends. You just want to drive around town stop light to stop light? 3.55:1 is a great ratio for in town driving. It does OK on the highway, but not the best for a long trip. Have you checked if you can put a positraction carrier in it? If so, 3.36:1 would be the best in my opinion. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What's in it now, and what kind of driving do you do? 3.55 is a good in-town and strip gear, and will cruise at 60 mph. Much better would be a 3.23 or taller, IMO. If stock, it probably has a 2.56 or 2.78, which will be a bit mushy off the line, but a real winner on the Interstate. All depends on where and how you drive.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

How wild is the cam and torque convertor stall? The wilder and bigger the cam suggests a shorter rear gear 3:55 and up. I think for your car a 3:23 would be my choice.


----------

